# Question about Acana Puppy and Junior (all breeds) food



## Solonor2011 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all,
My little girl, Lulu is 14 weeks old. She's a standard poodle and is expected to be between 45 lbs and 55 lbs based on her parents' weights (obviously this is just a best guess).

When I got her from the breeder (8 weeks old), I fed her Taste of the wild (TOTW) Pacific Stream - Salmon puppy food based on the breeder's recommendation. This was the kibble that the breeder was feeding her. For a few weeks, I stuck to TOTW but had a hard time making her eat the food. I went from 3 servings to 4 servings (20 mins each) to make her eat more. I still had to encourage her in different ways to eat enough. Finally I decided to do some research and switch to another food.

After a lot of searching, I chose Acana Heritage Puppy & Junior All Breeds kibble (I also considered Origen, Wellness Core, Candie). I tried to switch her food slowly but failed to do so. Basically she would only eat the new kibble and wouldn't even touch the TOTW. After 2 days, I decided to just switch her food completely to Acana. 

I have a few questions and concerns that I wanted to see what others here think about:

1- Her poop went from firm dark brown to less firm (still well formed) light brown. She had loose stool once. But her last stool was firm and dark brown. I know this was most probably because of switching her fast but i had no choice given that she had a hard time eating the TOTW kibble. I just wanted to make sure this is ok? She eats and drinks normally otherwise.

2- In terms of the suitability of the kibble and its nutrition for her, should I be concerned? Her TOTW kibble was salmon based the Acana is chicken based. Is that a problem in general? She gets lots of freeze-dried Salmon/Cod treats during the day.

3- I read some threads about Calcium to Phosphorous ratio and things like that. The analysis on this kibble says: 
Calcium (min.)	1.2 %
Phosphorus (min.)	1 %
Is that ok?

Let me know your thoughts please. This is my first puppy and I'm paranoid


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about! It sounds like the food change went well! I personally change the protein source (ie; chicken, lamb, beef, fish, bison etc) with every bag! ( a 5lb bag lasts me more than 8weeks, as I also feed raw, canned, and dehydrated) I do this to avoid allergies that can come from eating the same protein over a long period of time and to add variety. My girl has a tummy of iron but not all dogs do! LOL!
Also the calcium to Phos ratio on the Acana looks fine, as for a Spoo a 1 to 1 ratio is recommended for slow steady growth which is what you want! Have you look at the Dog Food Advisor. com site yet? It's a great place for information concerning dog foods!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Way back when Lily and Peeves were youngsters we made a food brand change and the stinkers both cherry picked the new food even though I had buried just a small amount of it on the bottom of their bowl. The really liked the new food. Lily did okay, but Peeves had a horrible round of the runs (I actually stayed home from work for a couple of days). It is not unusual for them to have digestive upsets, but it sounds like your pup made the switch pretty easily. Your new food is a good one, so everything should be just fine. BTW a bit of plain canned pumpkin does wonders for digestive upsets.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You and your pup are doing just fine. That is a good food choice.

Neither Iris nor Poppy, my kids, would transition gradually from breeder food to the new food. They would pick out the new food and leave the breeder food in the bowl or on the floor, uneaten. Smart kids!

Enjoy that baby!


----------

